# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Fragen an Studenten in Bratislava, Riga und Vilnius (medistart) ?

## DrBones

Hallo ,

ich suche Studenten/innen die entweder in Bratislava, Riga oder Vilnius ber die Organisation Medistart dort studieren.
Ich suche vor allem nach Erfahrungen die diese mglicherweise mit mit teilen knnen, da ich mit sehr groer Wahrscheinlichkeit versuchen werde ber Medistart in einer dieser drei Stdten meine Medizinstudium zu beginnen.(2017)

Hochachtungsvoll und voller Dankbarkeit auf die Ergebnisse DrBones ;D

----------


## -pixel

Das geht auch ohne Agentur und du sparst ne menge Geld! Musst dich halt mit dem Bewerbungsverfahren der Unis auseinandersetzen  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrBones

Das habe ich auch schon gehrt. Eine Agentur kann mir aber ziemlich sicher ein Platz besorgen.

----------


## -pixel

Versuchs doch erst mal ohne an der LU in Riga kannst du dich jetzt schon bewerben - wann's an der RSU losgeht wei ich nicht - und wenn das nicht klappt kannst du's ja immer noch ber ne Agentur versuchen

----------


## EVT

Eine Jahresstudiengebhr plus glaube ich Mehrwertsteuer wre mir das nicht wert. Andere schaffen es auch ohne Agentur. Es gibt ja auch massig Alternativen in Osteuropa.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Ich habe mich ber keine Agentur beworben und auch in meiner Study-Group sind, soweit ich wei, alle selbststndig hinein gekommen.
Irgendeine Organisation wirbt mit "Hilfe bei der Planung des komplexen Motivationsschreiben".
Da musste ich echt schmunzeln.
Neben mir sa mein Bruder, der mein Schreiben durchgelesen hat, mit mir zusammen einige Formulierungen verbesserte und das wars. 
Zeitaufwand insgesamt: 1 Tag, Kosten: keine, Ergebnis: Zusage

bersetzungen und Beglaubigungen kannst du auch sehr gut selbst machen, warum den Leuten in der Agentur einen so hohen Betrag berweisen, nur damit du zu 101% einen Studienplatz bekommst, wenn es auch zu 100% geht!?

Ich wnsche dir viel Erfolg fr deine Bewerbungen  :Smilie:

----------


## DrBones

ich mchte meine Frage ndern gibt es jemand/e der/die in Bratislava oder Vilnius studiert ?

----------


## janamedica

Also ich studiere in Bratislava und bin ohne Agentur reingekommen, die knnen dir nmlich garneinen Studienplatz garantieren, sondern besorgen dir nur das Vorbereitungsmaterial und versuchen dich da durch zu schleusen. Mit ein Bissvhen Zeit Aufwand kannst du das alles auch selber und ohne grere Probleme erledigen. Sachen wie Beglaubigungen etc etc klingen gruseliger als sie eigentlich sind.
Zu Medistart kann ich nur sagen das das ziemlich dubios sein soll ( hab ich von mehreren Leuten gehrt )
Viele Leute rgern sich auch im Nachhinein ber eine Organisation an den Studienplatz gekommen zu sein, da geht nmlich viel Geld fr wenig Arbeit drauf. 
Zu Bratislava kann ich dir etwas erzhlen  :Smilie:

----------


## sebhermann

Ich versuche es wohl auch ohne Agentur. Die Uni Budapest hat mir zu MediStart das folgende geschrieben:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Hermann,
> 
> MediStart ist nicht unsere Agentur. Wir haben keinerlei Kooperation mit MediStart.
> Sich ber besagte Agentur zu bewerben bringt Ihnen - zumindest an der Semmelweis Universitt - in keiner Weise Vorteile.
> 
> Sollten Sie weiterhin Interesse fr unsere Universitt zeigen, dann empfehle ich Ihnen, sich anhand der Informationen auf unserer Webseite: www.medizinstudium.semmelweis.hu zu bewerben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> Frau Fony

----------


## BinImBad

Hier -> Vilnius....wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du mich einfach anschreiben

----------


## medizinstudent_kosice

Ich studiere an der zweiten grten medizinischen Fakult in der Slowakei - Koice. Ich kenne vielen deutschen Studenten, unter denen die Meisten mit dem Studium vollkommen zufrieden sind. 
Hier knnen Sie mein Video sehen: - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5empq9hPbiM
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich gerne zur Verfgung  :Smilie:

----------


## Wasitn

Ich kann dir leider keine Nachricht schreiben BinImBad, kannst du mir eine schreiben oder hier rein posten? Wsste gerne ob man den SAT Test zwingend machen muss  :Smilie: .

----------


## BinImBad

Hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt  :Smilie:

----------


## Hebz

> Ich studiere an der zweiten grten medizinischen Fakult in der Slowakei - Košice. Ich kenne vielen deutschen Studenten, unter denen die Meisten mit dem Studium vollkommen zufrieden sind. 
> Hier knnen Sie mein Video sehen: - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5empq9hPbiM
> Wenn du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich gerne zur Verfgung


wie hoch sind die Studiengebhren in Kosice? auf der offiziellen Homepage stehen auch keine Informationen...

----------


## medizinstudent_kosice

Hallo Hebs,
Die Studiengebhr fr zwei Semester (ein Studienjahr, Allgemeinmedizin) betrgt 10.500€ und ist in Raten bezahlbar.

----------


## Pauli3

Hallo Janamedica

kannst du mir sagen, ob alle Unterlagen fr die Bewerbung in Bratislava auf slowakisch bersetzt werden mssen? Auch Lebenslauf und Gesundheitzeugniss? Und ist es ratsam auch Praktikumsbescheinigungen mitzusenden? 
Wenn ich es alles recht verstanden habe, kommt es bei der Zulassung doch nur auf die Testergebnisse an, oder?
Wre sehr nett wenn du dich melden knntest, weil ich mich doch noch zustzlich zu den Unis in Ungarn, Pilsen und Wien in Bratislava bewerben mchte und die Zeit ja etwas drngt.
Danke und viele Gre

----------


## janamedica

@pauli3 Schau in deine Inbox!  :Smilie:

----------

